# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Mother-in-law & sleeping together

## Bobaganoosh

*sigh* Okay....
To start I've had sexual fantasies of my mother-in-law for years.  She's very open about sex too.  Likes to flaunt herself (although she's a "big" woman)...still not hard on the eyes though.

Anyways, the only thing I remember about the dream is that I'm laying beside her & we're spooning.  I have my left hand on her left breast.  She just picks it up a little as if to remove it but she moves it down about 1/2 inch.  As if she's readjusting my hand to a better position.  All she says after that is "That's where I want it."....
We're both clothed but laying together.
That's all that happens.  Anyways, when I woke up, I had a raging erection.

Can anyone interprate this?  I have NO clue what it means!

Thanx!

----------


## Scwigglie

I think it's just a dream. Nothing more to it. It'd be different if it was reoccuring for an extended period of time. And everyone has their fantasies, which I believe are completely harmless.. if they stay fantasies.   :smiley:

----------


## O'nus

Sounds similar to the Oedipus dream, however, with your step-mother..

Could you tell us about your real mother?  
How you feel about her?  
Is she alive?
How about your father?  You don't get along with him well, do you?

Hope to hear more.

----------

